# How many different countries have you been to?



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Only 3. Such sadness.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Roughly 5000


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just 3 including the USA


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Does it include the country you live in. Been overseas once to USA


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't even been out of my Province, let alone Counrty:bah


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

missingno said:


> Does it include the country you live in. Been overseas once to USA


Yes, otherwise there would have been an option for "zero"


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

5 so far. I need to travel more.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

14 including the Vatican.
(Denmark), Norway, England, Germany, Czech Republic, Croatia, Greece, Italy + Vatican City, Spain, France, Egypt, Singapore, Indonesia


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Just one, I was born here.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

France, USA and Canada. 

And of course England. hurr durr


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been outside the US.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

5, unless I'm missing any.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I voted 2 (Serbia and Hungary), but I forgot about Montenegro, so it's 3.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

7 not including England (can't change vote)


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

3 countries


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

4


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've seen plenty of Australia, but never been outside. I would very much like to check out the northern hemisphere once I can afford it.

I once tried to dig a hole to China, but, alas, I didn't get very far.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't even been out the south....
It's crazy you've been to 9 countries at just 18, Must be nice.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wales, England, Ireland & Canada.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Belgium, The Netherlands, France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Austria, Turkey, Mallorca, 

So to awnser the question... 10


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been to five. not bad, considering I never left the US until I was in my 30's.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

4 -- Sweden, Estonia, Switzerland and France


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oops, I selected 3 but it's actually 4.

Thailand - place of birth, raised until 8-years-old
United States - Lived here for much of my life.
Cambodia - Visited here twice
Canada - Visited Montreal once

Been in South Korea and Denmark airports but I don't think that counts.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

6 including my home country


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never stepped foot outside of Ireland. Though I do hope to go to England for a weekend to watch a football game some time this year.

Oops, I voted nine, thought it said none lol


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

I selected 7 but I meant 8.

England - Where I live.
Wales - Been there a few times whilst visiting my grandparents who live near the border.
France - Several family holidays.
Belgium - School trip.
Germany - Cycling holiday with my family.
Austria - Same as above we cycled across the border.
Spain - Family holidays, once near Valencia and once in Lanzarote.
Finland - Went to Lapland when I was younger and saw Santa Claus :clap

There are so many more countries I'd love to visit though, If I had the money I'd travel the world and see as much of it as possible.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^Isn't England and Wales the same country? The passport is the same, right?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

0 I want to go to the UK, Germany and Italy though.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

4, counting the US.

UK, Canada and Mexico.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

2, US and Portugal


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

12, not including stop-overs and colonies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't been to any.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

united states
Bahamas
Canada
UK
Peru
Ecuador
Spain
Andorra
Costa Rica
Denmark
Ireland
Norway


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> England and Wales are separate countries, but they're both part of the United Kingdom which is also a country. Therefore, if you're from England or Wales you are entitled to apply for a British (or UK) passport. These isles can be confusing.
> 
> I've been to the Canary Islands and Thailand and Scotland. And England. And the UK! But that's cheating, so 4.


So would there be any difficulty for a Welsh person to go to university in England? To find a job? What about doing the same in another EU country (say France or Germany)? Just from a legal or functional perspective it seems like England, Scotland, and Wales are more like states/provinces than countries.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Just U.S and Canada

I'd love to travel around the world, but don't have the money


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I voted for 9, counting UK as one country, but if I count Wales, England and Scotland as separate countries, it would be 11.

Also not counting countries I've only gone to to change flights.

Wales - born there and lived for 10 years
England - went many times while living in UK
Scotland - went a few times while living in UK
Ireland - went a few times while living in UK
Denmark - went once when I was very small
India - been there 9 times with parents
France - went once on vacation
Canada - live there now
USA - been there many times for various reasons since it's close by
Jamaica - went there once on a cruise with parents
Mexico - went there once while in Texas


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

11

USA
Mexico
Canada
Italy
England
France
Switzerland
Austria
Germany
Netherlands
Liechtenstein


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never been anywhere and probably never will go anywhere :|


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Ontario, Canada when I was 19. We drove around Lake Superior.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm, let's see. The Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Britain, Germany, Italy, Spain, Greece, Switzerland, Austria, Vatican City if that counts, and the US. So that's 13. But since I live in Europe it's easier to visit a lot of countries than when you live in the US.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Italy, Portugal, Turkey, Greece, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Republic of Ireland, France.

So 8 in total, but I've been to Italy, Greece and Egypt more than once.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've yet to leave my state.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just 4
Canada (Live in it), U.S.A., Cuba and Panama.

Hope to at least leave the continent one day (being 10 minutes south of the Panama canal doesn't count to me), though in a perfect world of money, milk and honey I have a lllooonnnnggggg list of places to go.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nekomata said:


> Italy, Portugal, Turkey, Greece, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Republic of Ireland, France.
> 
> So 8 in total, but I've been to Italy, Greece and Egypt more than once.


If you don't mind my asking how did you get into Saudi? I've heard its very difficult to get in unless you have business reasons (or for the Hajj) but I don't know enough about it.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

England, France


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

3 - Canada, USA, Cuba


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

14


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

1 California lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nine, not counting countries I've simply passed through. Would love to visit many more!

Edit: I picked the wrong choice on the poll, haha.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

12 if you include Scotland, England and the Vatican City.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Only the one I was born in. The US. Don't plan on ever leaving.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

About 5


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

mmmmm,,,, 2 Africa 3+1 Arab 5 or 6 Europe,,,,,, that's all,,,,, I wanted to visit Asia ,, but


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

U.S., Mexico, Canada


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

The US, Mexico, Canada, Holland, The Netherlands, Kenya, and Tanzania.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I voted for 9, counting UK as one country, but if I count Wales, England and Scotland as separate countries, it would be 11.
> 
> Also not counting countries I've only gone to to change flights.
> 
> ...


Is your family from India?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It was 2 when I was 23, now it is 9 when I am 32.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

NONE OF THE ABOVE. 0. NADA. Sad.


----------



## harvester (Feb 21, 2012)

Italy, Spain, Scotland, Germany, Cyprus, Greece, Sweden, Norway, Iceland, Malta, France, Romania,Denmark, Belgium, Portugal, Ireland, Egypt, Israel, China, America, Brazil, Hong Kong, Australia, Turkey, Switzerland,Hungary. Czech Republic, Poland. Austria Sierra Leone. 
I think that is it I am a flight attendant despite what people believe many flight attendants are not party animals but more room service and I love travelling.


----------



## harvester (Feb 21, 2012)

I forgot Holland and there are probably one or two more I am not thinking of right now.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

None. :|


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

USA (45 states), Canada (6 provinces), China, Australia, New Zealand (both islands), Fiji, Poland, Spain, France, Belgium, Poland, Norway - so only 11! I need to get out more


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nine: Canada, Sri Lanka, USA, UK (England & Scotland), Switzerland, France, Czech Republic, India, Germany


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

4; Germany, Belgium, Luxembourgh and France. Definitly want to pay a visit to the British Isles and to all the Scandinavian countries, though.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Just 3, hoping I get to travel more in years to come. (Not counting countries I've only gone to change flights)


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

United states, UK, Philippines, Sweden, Russia, Canada, Denmark, Germany, Estonia there's probably a few more countries in Europe I've been to but I don't really remember. I was about 8 when my family took a vacation on a cruise. We visited each country for a few hours, and went back to the ship. Technically I've been in Canada, during an airplane transport to the Philippines. But I never went outside of the airport. :b


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Excluding where I'm living right now which is Canada, four others.  Philippines, USA, Taiwan and Hong-Kong.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Bahrain
the Bahamas
Croatia
Egypt
Greece
Hong Kong
Italy
Japan
Macau
The Philippines
Puerto Rico
Singapore
Spain
Thailand
Turkey
Turks and Caicos
USA
Yemen

Next destinations I'll be adding will be South Korea and possibly Sweden. Would love to visit Scandinavia, Australia and the British Isles.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

7. I think the Europeans would dominate this thread since their countries are so small and close together.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

usa, canada, bahamas, uk, croatia, slovenia, bosnia, st. kitts and nevis, barbados, dominica

and some territories .. puerto rico, st. maarten, british virgin islands ..


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

None.

If one has a desire to travel more then what would be the essential things he would need? Money off-course. How difficult is it to get a job in a country to which one would like to go?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

9 + a short stopover in 1 on a connecting flight.

Didn't vote because I don't want to set that in stone just yet.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

5 countries


----------



## H94 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been to four countries. Canada, United States, Jamaica, Mexico.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

USA,scotland,wales,germany,portugal,singapore, india,france,brunei, turkey,finland, spain and malta


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just USA and Mexico, my family is too ****ing poor to go anywhere else. We could probably go to Canada, but I don't think my parents want to be double-border jumpers.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Just the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

USA (where I live now), Canada, Mexico, China/Hong Kong, Japan (home country), UK, France and South Korea (just for transition to Japan)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Milco said:


> 14 including the Vatican.
> (Denmark), Norway, England, Germany, Czech Republic, Croatia, Greece, Italy + Vatican City, Spain, France, Egypt, Singapore, Indonesia


ooh ooh! I forgot about that!! let's see, that ups my count to.... line up the decimals, carry the one... .. 6, I think. I must travel more. I miss it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

are we counting airports here? if so then my count is 7!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*gasp* Wales is its owm countrah??? that makes my count 8!!! whew, I gotta rest. that's a fat lot of traveling.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

France, Spain, Italy, Greece, Turkey, Denmark (well I live here but it's not my homeland). Technically I have been in Sweden, Switzerland, Belgium and Germany but that was mainly just driving through. I want to travel so much more but money is the issue.

By the end of this year though I can add the Czech Republic and Thailand to my list 



leonardess said:


> *gasp* Wales is its owm countrah??? that makes my count 8!!! whew, I gotta rest. that's a fat lot of traveling.


If you count Wales then it puts me up to 6


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

I've never been outside of Japan and probably I never will.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been out of the US.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Guatemala, Mexico, US, Sweden


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Canada & USA


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

weiwuwei said:


> I've never been outside of Japan and probably I never will.


Hi, I don't see so many fellow Japanese on this site. Welcome! I'd like to visit Taiwan or Korea next time when I go to Japan. It only takes a couple of hours to get there


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

leonardess said:


> are we counting airports here? if so then my count is 7!!


Lol. I was stretching my list. I'd like to visit more countries in South America and Asia.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

USA, Canada, Belgium, The Netherlands, Germany, and France.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1 Canada


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I live in the USA but I have been to the Philippines and Mexico.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

England (where I live), Wales, Scotland, France, Belgium, Spain, Italy, Greece, Cyprus, UAE.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Brazil, England, Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Germany, Belgium, France + Monaco, Switzerland, Spain, Italy + Vatican City, Portugal


----------

